
Walgreens replacing GE on the Dow - jermaustin1
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/19/walgreens-replacing-ge-on-the-dow.html
======
njarboe
I understand that the Dow is not a very good index to follow if one wants a
gauge of how the market is behaving. It is still reported in the media due to
its long existence and name recognition. But one would think they would
include at least one of the FAANG stocks in the index. Maybe they are taking
the longer view and are not interested in these huge new fanged companies, but
adding Walgreens instead of Amazon to give retail more exposure in the index
seems a bit silly to me.

~~~
jermaustin1
The problem with FAANG stocks is that they are relatively too high priced and
would tilt the DJIA weight. If you add Google or Amazon to that it devalue the
health of the lower priced companies.

~~~
njarboe
The Dow does do funny weighting. Looking over the Dow Jones list again, I
realize it does have AAPL in it.

------
crunchlibrarian
Just a couple years ago this company was considered the last great American
industrial giant, it's now looking like there won't be much left to recognize
after the scandals and breakup and spinoffs. It's not quite a dramatic as a
Google or Microsoft collapse but it's getting up there.

------
lgleason
Having seen the inner workings of GE this is not surprising.

